# Peruvian to join spouse in EU



## richiesuk (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear all,

I am a British-Hungarian dual citizen and married to a Peruvian lady since December. 
We have the official marriage certificate and officially translated to English and Apostilled in January.
Also The Schengen Area introduced visa free access for Peruvian citizens for 90 days on 15 March 2016.

I will start a job in Malta from July. My wife wants to join me in Europe,but it is not clear at all when she boards the plane does she have to provide any evidence that she is my lawful wife and joining me in Europe (marriage cert and cover letter by me and copy of my passport)?

Many ppl had issues with airline companies, even their boarding were declined cos they asked for return ticket and hotel booking during they stay in EU, but she will not be just a tourist, she is joining me under EU family reunion. 
Also many ppl had the same issues at the destination country's border.


We want to avoid any issues in the future. Can you show me the law for this situation? She is flying to Amsterdam or Belgium and we are planning to travel together to Hungary for 2 weeks from there. (possibly by car)

I know she has to apply for a EU residence card within 3 months.




thanks a lot,

Richard


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the page from europa.eu which is the official EU website/portal: https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...hts/non-eu-wife-husband-children/index_en.htm

There should be enough information here and possibly even links to the actual EU directives and/or legislation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

